# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  mt-DNA Nordic haplogroups

## Cambrius (The Red)

Which mt-DNA haplogroups are considered Nordic?

----------


## Chris

> Which mt-DNA haplogroups are considered Nordic?


U4 I think.

----------


## Wilhelm

K1c2 , J1b1 , T3 are considered Germanic.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

All K is Alpine. Believed to have originated in N. Italy or Switzerland.

----------


## Semitic Duwa

> K1c2 , J1b1 , T3 are considered Germanic.


J1b1, J1a, J1c and subclades of J2 and T2b are considered Nordic.

----------


## rogers

I would have thought subclades of U like U5b.

----------


## Nasturtium

23andme comes up with these if you search "Viking":

J1 - J1a2-16192
I - though rare now
T1 - " "
H4

In each case, they're being introduced to Scandinavia through Viking raids. U4a and U4b are very good candidates for being ancestral (per 23andme).


In regards to the J1 link...J1a2-16192...does anyone know how to determine if I have the correct allele for this Viking link? I'm classified as J1a* by 23andme, J by deCODEme, J1c3a if I try to calculate it using Jim Logan's paper on Haplogroup J:

http://www.jogg.info/41/Logan.htm

I have these results for cCRS 16192:

4001097 A or C C
4001099 C or T C

At deCODEme, there's a very strong pattern of Northern Europeans matching highly on one particular region on the X chromosome. My highest matches are a Swedish woman and Norwegian man, with high matching on the X.

Reference Links:
dbSNP Lookup
Google Scholar (SNP) dbSNP Orientation: Plus
dbSNP Genotype: C

----------


## Maciamo

It's hard to answer the OP's question because Nordic haplogroups are also found in the rest of Europe. Based on frequencies alone, H1, H3, J1, T2, U4 and U5 are all widespread in Scandinavia, but their origins are various. 




> All K is Alpine. Believed to have originated in N. Italy or Switzerland.


That's a misconception. K originated in the Middle East, somewhere between Egypt and Mesopotamia. There isn't a lot of reliable mtDNA data from the Middle East, but the 23andMe map shows that K peaks in Egypt (around 25%) and a study of the Middle East gave similarly high figures for Iraq. K, along with J, is one of the typical Neolithic farmer haplogroups. K is also found in ancient Indo-European populations (e.g. Bronze-age Russia or Central Asia where R1a1 was found), which indicates that Indo-Europeans probably took wives among their southern neighbours.

----------


## Carlitos

I took the test in Igenea, my mitochondrial DNA is J and the result I got is Celtic origin Europe, does that mean that in the Neolithic my mother was not yet in the Iberian Peninsula and arrived with subsequent migration to the Iberian Peninsula?

----------


## Yorkie

Frankly, I don't know why 23andme just list J1-J1a2, I, T1 and H4 as 'Viking'. U5a1a has been found in 'Viking' remains, and U5a1 has a peak in Scandinavia. Equally good candidates one would think..

----------


## willy

> It's hard to answer the OP's question because Nordic haplogroups are also found in the rest of Europe. Based on frequencies alone, H1, H3, J1, T2, U4 and U5 are all widespread in Scandinavia, but their origins are various. 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a misconception. K originated in the Middle East, somewhere between Egypt and Mesopotamia. There isn't a lot of reliable mtDNA data from the Middle East, but the 23andMe map shows that K peaks in Egypt (around 25%) and a study of the Middle East gave similarly high figures for Iraq. K, along with J, is one of the typical Neolithic farmer haplogroups. K is also found in ancient Indo-European populations (e.g. Bronze-age Russia or Central Asia where R1a1 was found), which indicates that Indo-Europeans probably took wives among their southern neighbours.


J1 mt came to Scandinavia from the Caucasus if you want the " near east " ... J mt is Indo Aryan found in the Kalash people and in Sweden Norway Finland we can say J1 is viking yes no doubt . That story that IE took wives among their southern neighbors is completely false

----------


## willy

> J1b1, J1a, J1c and subclades of J2 and T2b are considered Nordic.


Yes Semitic definitively right ! this mt haplogroup is also found in the Kalash people who is from an Indo Aryan stock .

----------


## willy

> K1c2 , J1b1 , T3 are considered Germanic.


Don't forget J1c mt who is Germanic - Nordic

----------


## foryouandme

Well here's an interesting link from PLoS One:

Genetic Diversity among Ancient Nordic Populations
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2912848/

----------


## foryouandme

*Table 1* Individual
Coding sequence
HVR-1 region nt16064–16405
Haplogroup

*D1*
7028T, 12308G
16356C
U4

*D2*
7028T, 12308G
16114A, 16192T, 16256T, 16270T, 16294T
U5a

*Bt1*
7028T, 12308G
16179T, 16356C
U4



View it in a separate window
*Nucleotide substitutions and mtDNA haplogroups assigned for individuals from the Neolithic site Damsbo (4,200 YBP) and the Early Bronze Age site Bredtoftegård (3,300–3,500 YBP).*
D1 and D2, Damsbo; Bt1, Bredtoftegård.

*Table 2* Individual
Coding sequence
HVR-1 region nt 16064–16405
Haplogroup

*B1*
7028T, 10034C
16129A, 16223T, 16391A
I

*B2*
7028T
16126C, 16355T, 16362C
R0a

*B3*
7028T, 12308G
16129C, 16183C, 16189C, 16362C
U2e

*B4*
7028C
CRS
H

*B5*
7028T, 10034C
16129A, 16223T, 16304C, 16391A
I

*B6*
7028C
CRS
H

*B7*
7028T, 12308G
16074G, 16189C, 16192T, 16249C, 16270T
U5b

*Si2*
7028C
16189C
H

*Si4*
7028C
16172C, 16311C
H

*Si5*
7028T, 10034C
16129A, 16223T, 16391A
I

*Si6*
7028C
16093C, 16221T
H

*Si8*
7028T, 12308G
16192T, 16270T, 16304C
U5b

*Si9*
7028T, 15607G
16126C, 16294T, 16296T, 16304C, 16362C
T2b

*S1*
7028T, 13708A
16069T, 16126C
J

*S2*
7028T, 12308G
16224C, 16311C
K

*S3*
7028C
16304C
H

*S4*
7028C
16311C
H

*S5*
7028C
16162G, 16266T, 16319A
H

*S6*
7028C
16299G
H

*S7*
7028T, 4580A
16298C
V

*S9*
7028T, 13708A
16069T, 16093C, 16126C
J

*S11*
7028T, 12308G
16093C, 16224C, 16311C
K

*S13*
7028T, 12308G
16343G, 16390A
U3a

*S14*
7028C
16263C, 16319A
H



View it in a separate window
*Nucleotide substitutions and mtDNA haplogroups assigned for individuals from the Roman Iron Age sites Bøgebjerggård (AD 1–400), Simonsborg (AD 1–200) and Skovgaarde (AD 200–400).*
B1–B7, Bøgebjerggård; Si1–Si9, Simonsborg; S1–S14, Skovgaarde.

*Table 3* Individual
Coding sequence
HVR-1 region nt 16064–16405
Haplogroup

*G1*
7028T, 12308G
16126C, 16224C, 16311C, 16320T
K

*G2*
7028C
16278T
H

*G3*
7028C
16093C, 16212G, 16222T, 16255A
H

*G4*
7028C
16213A
H

*G5*
7028T, 12308G
16256T, 16270T, 16399G
U5a

*G6*
7028T, 10034C
16129A, 16223T, 16391A
I

*G7*
7028T, 14470C, 8705C
16189C, 16223T, 16255A, 16278T
X2

*G8*
7028C
16174T
H

*G9*
7028T, 15607G
16126C, 16294T, 16296T, 16304C
T2

*G10*
7028C
16172C, 16304C
H

*G11*
7028T, 12308G
16172C, 16256T, 16399G
U5a

*K1*
7028T, 12308G
16189C, 16318T
U7

*K2*
7028T
16129A, 16223T, 16391A
I

*K3*
7028T
16069T, 16126C
J

*K4*
7028T
16126C, 16174T, 16266T, 16294T, 16304C
T

*K5*
7028C
CRS
H

*K6*
7028C
16221T
H

*K7*
7028T
16129A, 16223T, 16391A
I

*K8*
7028C
16129A, 16316G, 16360T
H

*R1*
7028T, 15607G
16126C, 16153A, 16294T
T2

*R2*
7028T, 12308G
16093C, 16224C, 16311C, 16319A
K

*R3*
7028T, 13708A
16069T, 16126C
J

*R5*
7028C
16261T, 16296T, 16304C
H

*R6*
7028T, 12705T
16147A, 16172C, 16195C, 16223T, 16248T, 16320T, 16355T
N1a

*R9*
7028C
rCRS
H

*R10*
7028T, 13708A
16069T, 16126C
J

*R11*
7028T, 13708A
16069T, 16126C, 16256T
J

*R12*
7028T, 10034C
12129A, 16223T, 16391A
I

*R13*
7028T, 12308G
16189C, 16192T, 16270T, 16398A
U5b



View it in a separate window
*Tabel 3. Nucleotide substitutions and mtDNA haplogroups assigned for individuals from the Viking Age burial sites Galgedil (AD 1000), the Christian cemetery Kongemarken (AD 1000–1250) and the medieval cemetery Riisby (AD 1250–1450).*
G1–G11, Galgedil; K1–K8, Kongemarken; R1–R13, Riisby.

----------


## Barantes

Just out of curiousity, do any of you know who may have brought T2B into Iberia? like what tribe/group of people may have done so?

----------


## Joey37

J1c is Germanic-Nordic? Mine is Irish-Celtic. Hey, maybe one stowed away in a Viking ship and made it to Waterford...would explain why my mother's maternal grandmother was such a light blonde.

----------

